# Not getting enough foam



## welsh mama (Aug 28, 2019)

I have a 2 week old sage duo temp pro & have only managed to get perfect micro foam twice. I'm a home user & feel like its a battle every morning to get a decent cappuccino.


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## MrOrk (Apr 17, 2018)

Have you achieved it with other machines? If so then it will probably take time to get used to the steam power/wand.

If you're new to it altogether then it takes patients and practice to get consistent. Try watching some tutorials and searching some treads


----------



## welsh mama (Aug 28, 2019)

Thank you. This guy made me laugh & his tips are great. I'm stretching the milk fine but realise I have been moving the jug & messing up the vortex. I'v made cappuccino every morning for ten years but had idiot proof delonghi machines with different steam spout. Off to try again soon.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

It's all about angles and how much milk you want to steam. It can be done though. I have produced my best milk with a DTP

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

I made a video for it with my Barista Express, not sure if it's much help but you can have a look if you want: https://imgur.com/a/XAZmvAy


----------



## welsh mama (Aug 28, 2019)

Thank you. Well I have watched the videos (yours too cooffee .Great) & still this morning I didnt get enough foam. I am getting a smooth shiny foam ...just not enough. I have resorted to using 2 jugs to get enough. Wasting milk but at least getting my morning cappuccino. I will get there ...just baffled as to why I'm struggling so much .


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Try watching the following... first suggested here by a chap with a snake in his hip pocket


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

This is also a good series of videos,
https://vimeo.com/origincoffee


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Cooffe said:


> I made a video for it with my Barista Express, not sure if it's much help but you can have a look if you want: https://imgur.com/a/XAZmvAy


 Brilliant videos. No waffle and clearly shows what it's all about without pseudo science and woffle.

Angle and depth. That's the catch really no 2 machines will be the same. Take me. No problem with the BE almost from day one. Probably because steam power was similar to a crazy cheap little espresso machine I used years ago or a fluke. Sage Dual Boiler - still working on it. It will takes a while as we don't use milk very often.

John

-


----------

